# Arghhhh!!!!



## jeepingchick (Jul 11, 2010)

yup....i did it.... at least it wasnt the hydrometer itself (again)... but dang it ....my little glass thingy you put the wine in to float the hydrometer in ....whatsitcalledagain??? 

well 

i broke it!!! 

the hydrometer slipped and smacked the bottom a wee bit to hard!!! and dang it i broke the bottom out!!!

you know if it HAD been the hydrometer ive got spares of those!!! 

DANGIT! 


(all this caps and youd never know i was laughing so hard i could barley type!!!) 

oh well at least i got the reading FIRST! ahhahahahahah


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 11, 2010)

Been there done that. Have broke both. Now I gently slide the hydro into the test cylinder and then add my wine.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 11, 2010)

ya , usually im more carful.... slighty batty today i think LMAO


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't you just hate it?
When I broke my hydrometer, I was standing there in the kitchen thinking to myself how smart I was to have gone 6 or 8 months with the same one,,
as it broke the bottom of the plastic storage tube apart and went to the tile floor.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 11, 2010)

LOL!!! ya i wish it had been a hydro, ive got 3 of those!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2010)

Are youn talking about the test tube? I havent used one of those in years! I just put the hydro right into the bucket or carboy and when I need to get it out of the carboy I use a racking hse and just suck the end of it to create a vacuum and grab the top of the hydro. I sense some jokes about this one!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh Man can you see me fishing around the carboy with a hose trying to trap the hydro and cussing everytime i missed it!!! my DOGS would be laughing at me then....and i just cant handle another life form mocking me!!! the bird was bad enough when HE started to cackle at me......

and ya , the test tube!!! couldnt for the life of me think of the word!!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 12, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Are youn talking about the test tube? I havent used one of those in years! I just put the hydro right into the bucket or carboy and when I need to get it out of the carboy I use a racking hse and just suck the end of it to create a vacuum and grab the top of the hydro. I sense some jokes about this one!!!!!!!




i too have never used the test cylindar and have always put the hydrometer directly into the bucket. I have a piece of thread attached to the top of mine that allows me to lift it out of carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Are youn talking about the test tube? I havent used one of those in years! I just put the hydro right into the bucket or carboy and when I need to get it out of the carboy I use a racking hse and just suck the end of it to create a vacuum and grab the top of the hydro. I sense some jokes about this one!!!!!!!



Video please!


----------



## Arne (Jul 12, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Are youn talking about the test tube? I havent used one of those in years! I just put the hydro right into the bucket or carboy and when I need to get it out of the carboy I use a racking hse and just suck the end of it to create a vacuum and grab the top of the hydro. I sense some jokes about this one!!!!!!!



Me thinks there be a method to your madness, Wade. Suck a little, oops missed the hydro, damn another mouthfull of wine. The more ya miss the harder it is to see the hydro. Hmm, mite have to try that. lol, Arne.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think an investment into a fermtech wine theif/ test cylinder combo from George would be wise.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2010)

That how I used to do it, now I have a vacuum pump to suck the hydro up. Nikki, if I were you Id just get a plastic wine thief. You draw your wine up into it by dunking it a few times and then put the hydro in the plastic wine thief spinning it as you drop it in. And if I were you I would not get any more glass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 12, 2010)

HAHAHAH i know right!!! the very sad thing is i work with hot glass as a hobby i KNOW how fragile this crap is and yet i still have mind blanks n do stupid stuff LMAO!


----------



## Lurker (Jul 14, 2010)

Like Wade & Green Mountain said. I haven't used that tube since the first time I used it.


----------

